# Frage zu 3D /Monitor



## MasterSax (26. März 2011)

Also wenn ich 3D spiele auf mein PC spielen will brauch ich nur das 3d vision kit und ne brille ?

mein tft macht 60herz und ist nicht 3d fähig aber jetzt konnte ich zb bei crysis 2 3d auswählen und mein bild war verzerrt dafür brauch ich dann nur das kit noch und ne brille ?


hab schon im 3d thread nachgelesen aber irgendwie schlau draus wird mann nicht 

hab mal bei amazone geguckt da steht tft+brille+kit = 500 eus +/-

*Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision Glasses*

*Nvidia GeForce 3D Vision Kit*


*Acer GD245HQbid 61 cm  (23.6 Zoll) widescreen TFT Monitor (VGA,DVI,HDMI, Kontrastverhältnis  80000:1, Reaktionszeit 2ms, 120Hz, 3D) schwarz/rot*


----------



## Painkiller (28. März 2011)

Um 3D-Spiele / 3D-Blu-Rays benutzen zu können brauchst du:

- Nvidia-Grafikkarte welche 3D-Ready ist.
- Einen 120Hz Monitor
- Ein Nvidia 3D Vision Kit
- Kompatible Software / Blu-Ray

Als Monitor würde ich dir den hier empfehlen. Das ist im Moment der beste 3D-Monitor auf dem Markt. 
BenQ XL2410T, 23.6" (9H.L5NLB.QBE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MasterSax (28. März 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

Auch sehr gut ist der Monitor hier, wenn du kein 24" oder Full HD brauchst!
Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ, 22" (LS22CMEKFV/LS22CMFKFV) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Allerdings wird ein Nachfolger erwartet!


----------



## B3RG1 (28. März 2011)

Als Graka sollte es ne GTX 580 sein. So ziemlich die einzige, die in 3D noch spielbare FPS bringt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. März 2011)

Eine GTX 560 sollte beim 2233RZ auch gut funktionieren!


----------



## Crymes (28. März 2011)

Halt, 

konnte Crysis 2 nicht mit nem speziellen 3D Modus glänzen?
Der nahm doch die Daten aus dem Tiefenpuffer der Grafikkarte und braucht deshalb auch nur ungefähr 5% mehr Leistung.

Ich glaube, dafür brauchbar man auch keinen speziellen Monitor!


----------



## Painkiller (29. März 2011)

Hier mal ein paar 3D-Spiele:

Gaming mit NVIDIA 3D Vision


----------



## MasterSax (29. März 2011)

spiele crysis 2 auf 1920x1080 grafik extreme und hab 60-100 fps  graka kein oc und cpu läuft auf 3,6 


Samsung SyncMaster 2233RZ hat zu wenig kontrast und wirkt dunkel mit brille 

24 zoll und full HD  will ich nicht verzichten  


werde mir den holen 60.96cm (24") BENQ XL2410T 1920x1080 3D HDMI/DVI


----------



## s|n|s (29. März 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> werde mir den holen 60.96cm (24") BENQ XL2410T 1920x1080 3D HDMI/DVI



^ der ist klasse. 

Würde mich interressieren, wie weit die fps dann in crysis einbrechen mit 3D.


----------



## Wenzman (29. März 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Würde mich interressieren, wie weit die fps dann in crysis einbrechen mit 3D.


 
Hällt sich angeblich in Grenzen.


----------



## MasterSax (30. März 2011)

wenn er verfügbar ist werde ich ihn mir bald kaufen und dann mal gucken wieviel fps es frisst


----------



## s|n|s (30. März 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> wenn er verfügbar ist werde ich ihn mir bald kaufen und dann mal gucken wieviel fps es frisst


 
wäre nett wenn du dann nochmal postest, wie der unterschied ist.


----------



## MasterSax (14. April 2011)

so hab jetzt den tft und die brille aber irgendwie funzt es noch net treiber habsch auch drauf


----------



## s|n|s (14. April 2011)

1. Welche Treiber?

3D-Vision Treiber müssen separat installiert werden.

2. Was funktioniert nicht?
3. Welchen TFT, welche Brille?

Gruß
sinis


----------



## MasterSax (14. April 2011)

der bildschirm 0.96cm (24") BENQ XL2410T 1920x1080 3D HDMI/DVI mit DVI angeschlossen neusten hab alles installiert und alle neuen treiber sind drauf 

wenn ich crysis 2 spielen will ist es nur verschwommen und kein 3d effekt 

3D vision kit die brille leuchtet unten am stecker orange und das usb ding leuchtet nicht

26.09.2010

6.14.12.6077

vom usb/sensor der treiber

update hab grade mein tft von 60 auf 120hz gestellt


----------



## MasterSax (14. April 2011)

habs jetzt eingestellt und die lampe leuchtet grün und meine brille auch und die geht dann aus mein tft ist auf 120hz und in crysis ist v-sync an und da kann mann ja 0-100% einstellen aber trotzdem sieht mann alles doppelt/verschwommen


liegt warscheinlich am treiber ... 

Error in Stereo NvAPI,
NvAPI_Stereo_IsActivated() return error.


----------



## s|n|s (14. April 2011)

Hast du in Crysis2 die 3D-Vision eingeschaltet?


----------



## MasterSax (14. April 2011)

ist an -,-


----------



## MasterSax (15. April 2011)

es liegt ganz klar an den treiber

entweder hab ich alle drauf und das usb ding leuchtet nicht oder ich hab nicht alle drauf und das ding leuchtet aber dann fehlt wieder nen treiber für das prg zum ausführen


----------



## MasterSax (16. April 2011)

ok 3d Funzt nach neu install und neuen beta treibern


----------

